# Pólo Norte deve degelar já em 2019



## JPedroMR (17 Out 2009 às 14:31)

Dentro de uma década, o pólo Norte vai ser um grande oceano aberto - sem gelo - durante o verão. A previsão científica, anunciada ontem, é do projecto Catlin Arctic Survey, liderado por Pen Hadow, tradicional explorador polar. O grupo analisou o comportamento do gelo árctico por três meses. 

Os cientistas mediram várias características do gelo na parte norte do mar de Beaufort, em redor do pólo Norte. A maior parte do gelo da região tem ao redor de 1,8 metro de espessura. Por ser fino, tudo isso vai derreter no próximo verão, estimam os cientistas. 

O problema é que a região estudada, tradicionalmente, apresenta várias camadas de gelo. As mais velhas não costumam derreter tão rápido. 

"Como grande parte da região é agora recoberta por um gelo de menos de um ano, claramente está mais vulnerável", afirma Peter Wadhmas, investigador da Universidade de Cambridge que participou das análises dos dados. "Toda a área está agora mais susceptível a se transformar numa grande zona aberta a cada Verão", diz Wadhmas. 

Novo consenso 

De acordo com o investigador, os dados do projecto Catlin corroboram o novo consenso de que os verões no Árctico não terão mais gelo dentro de 20 anos e que o grande decréscimo na formação desse gelo vai ocorrer nos próximos dez anos. 

"O oceano Árctico desempenha uma posição central no sistema climático da Terra", diz Martin Sommerkorn, da ONG WWF. Um impacto na região, portanto, poderia ter consequências em áreas bem distantes do pólo Norte. 

"Esse processo poderá causar inundações que afectarão um quarto da população mundial, aumentar de forma substancial as emissões de gases-estufa (que costumam ser aprisionados pelo gelo) e provocar mudanças climáticas extremas", diz o ambientalista. 

A abertura definitiva do Árctico, pelos menos durante os verões boreais, poderá ainda ter um impacto económico. 

O rápido degelo da região, dizem os analistas, poderia criar uma rota oceânica regular entre os oceanos Atlântico e Pacífico, o que provavelmente passaria a ser explorado pelas empresas de navegação.

_In: pelanatureza.pt_


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2009 às 20:45)

Existe por aí muito boa gente que não vive no mesmo mundo que eu  acho que não preciso dizer mais nada.


----------



## JPedroMR (17 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Eles dizem o que lhes interessa e não há nada que se possa fazer.

Depois há gente que tem acesso a estes dados (como nós), mas a maior parte não. Das duas uma, ou não se interessam pelo assunto, ou limitam-se a ver o que dá na tv e acreditam naquilo. Como consequência andam meia dúzia de pessoas no mundo com noção do que são as coisas e porque acontecem e os restantes andam bem enganadinhos...

Cumps.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2009 às 22:06)

2019?? acredito mais que seja antes..eu ainda não fui ao polo norte mas se é como dizem..que tá a derreter a um ritmo impressionante..

assim é capaz de não haver gelo nenhum daqui a 5 anos..

é esperar para ver..


----------



## JPedroMR (17 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Brunomc disse:


> 2019?? acredito mais que seja antes..eu ainda não fui ao polo norte mas se é como dizem..que tá a derreter a um ritmo impressionante..
> 
> assim é capaz de não haver gelo nenhum daqui a 5 anos..
> 
> é esperar para ver..



Se as teorias em relação à corrente do Golfo estiverem correctas isso nunca vai acontecer...


----------



## psm (17 Out 2009 às 22:58)

JPedroMR disse:


> Se as teorias em relação à corrente do Golfo estiverem correctas isso nunca vai acontecer...





SE tiverem correctas será muito mau para a Europa.

ps:referi SE, e é importante esta minha referencia!!


----------



## JPedroMR (17 Out 2009 às 23:27)

Claro, certezas nunca se tem! 

Se acontecer nós não vamos estar muito bem, mas mesmo assim podiamos estar pior. Acontece é que iria afectar tanta coisa que nem é bom pensar.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2009 às 00:21)

Ainda há 2 anos (se estou correcto) anunciavam o fim do gelo no verão para 2013.
Passado 1 ano apontaram para um degelo lá para o ano 2050.
Agora estes...

Bem...alguém há-de acertar! Ou então ninguém irá acertar - e isso é grave! Muito grave porque a tal rota trans-polar que anunciam constantemente vai "por água abaixo" (talvez para o canal do Suez ou do Panamá como tem sido nos últimos 100 anos) 

Parecem os vendedores de viagens à lua - algum dia lá chegaremos em voos comerciais; falta é a data definitiva...


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2009 às 00:28)

Ja estou farto d ouvir estas previsoes, só falta dizer q vai degelar amanha


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 01:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja estou farto d ouvir estas previsoes, só falta dizer q vai degelar amanha



Degelar? Nunca tinha visto ou ouvido tal palavra. Não quererás dizer descongelar?
Editado: Acabei agora de ver que também está no texto. Mas não conhecia tal palavra e não a certeza se existe...


----------



## JPedroMR (18 Out 2009 às 13:02)

Já o disse e volto a dizer, nestas coisas acho que certezas nunca há nem nunca vai haver. 

O que é certo é que eles dão uma no cravo e uma ferradura. Um dia dizem que acontece, no outro já não acontece...

Degelar acho que existe, vem de degelo.


----------



## JPedroMR (4 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

Hoje numas voltas pelo Google Earth deparei-me com algo deste género:







Mas que raio é isto, realidade ou jogadas para impressionar o pessoal? Eu sinceramente achei que não estava bom da cabeça, porque tinha a certeza que o Polo Norte era ali, mas eu não via gelo nenhum. 

Já vi anunciarem o degelo para 2013, 2019, 20.......


----------

